

Shoe Lacing Methods - ivank
http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/lacingmethods.htm

======
xp84
I actually received this guy's book as a gift and it's been quite the cool
"life hack" to be able to tie my shoes with superhuman powers basically. And
also to understand what someone is doing wrong by looking at their knot. And
to browse through a catalog of lacing techniques each time I get new shoes and
pick an optimal one.

I use the knot he calls the "Ian Knot" and after about 7 years it's come
untied maybe twice.

The easiest thing to learn is, on the "typical knot" most people learn at
childhood, if your "loops" stick out up and down instead of at the sides, then
you're doing it wrong (tying a granny instead of a square knot) and need to
reverse half your technique. Since the first "X" is simpler, the easy path is
to just reverse the X you normally do and proceed from there. Suddenly, your
shoes will come untied much less.

~~~
loco5niner
I did that exact thing a few years ago (reversing the X) and muscle memory
still makes me start it the "old way" before doing the reversal
#mildlyinteresting

And yes, I look at peoples shoes for this too... Unbelievably, there is a Ted
talk about this

------
zimpenfish
I can recommend the Altra Alternate method (which I don't think is on Ian's
site) (although the newer Altra shoes have stupid webbing loops instead of
holes which make it impossible to do the bottom gapping.)

[https://www.altrarunning.com/run-
better#lacing](https://www.altrarunning.com/run-better#lacing)

------
cafard
Thoreau's journals removed a good deal of low-level daily frustration from my
life. At one point, he and a friend decided to change the way they began their
knots, and found it much better. I decided to try that, and my laces quit
untying themselves.

------
plonh
If you have foot pain from feet that don't match the standard shoenshape, try
gap lacingm

